# RFSS by Owner



## AegisFPE (Jan 13, 2011)

I thought these subjects had been discussed, but a quick search did not reveal an answer.  Let me know where you land on these.

Can a homeowner prepare the submittal for their fire sprinkler system?

Can a homeowner install their own fire sprinkler system?

In the State of Washington,  Part (f) of RCW 18.160.020 regarding where sprinkler contractor licensure is not required states, "An owner/occupier of a single-family residence performing his or her own installation in that residence."  This should sufficiently answer the second question regarding system installation, but what about the design?


----------



## peach (Jan 15, 2011)

Depends on the state... If they can do their own plumbing, they can probably do the sprinkler (under IRC).


----------



## khsmith55 (Jan 15, 2011)

In Colorado yes, as of January 1, 2011. The State ammended the "sprinkler statute" in reconition of the 2009 IRC.


----------

